# Equipment/Additives for Salt Water Tank



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Since boxing day is TOMORROW  I would like to know what I need to stock up on to start my salt tank (Biocube 14gal)

Currently Own:
hydrometer
test kit
sand
rock
salt
heater

Current List to Buy:
Purigen
Chemi-Pure Elite
Seachem Reef Complete
Filer floss

Not sure what else I need or how to stock the chambers in the back of the biocube any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Oh I want to keep a few mushrooms and maybe one clownfish or something that would be happy in a 14gal.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i spent 60 with tax and shipping from MOPS for a Sybon brand refractometer. word on the street is that they are way more accurate than a hydrometer. If you can pick one up at a good price, i would say go for it.

my recommendation is to buy pillow stuffing in lieu of filter floss. It works just like the filter floss, and it costs 14 tax in. the bag is huge. i have used it since Nov2, and i haven't even put a dent in it!

Add some food to your list (frozen mysis/pellets/flakes etc. Plan ahead!), since it will be on sale!!!!

I am also buying the bucket of salt since my bag is almost out. What about a thermometer?



Fish_Man said:


> Since boxing day is TOMORROW  I would like to know what I need to stock up on to start my salt tank (Biocube 14gal)
> 
> Currently Own:
> hydrometer
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Since boxing day is TOMORROW  I would like to know what I need to stock up on to start my salt tank (Biocube 14gal)
> 
> .


Please leave there someting for me.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> i spent 60 with tax and shipping from MOPS for a Sybon brand refractometer. word on the street is that they are way more accurate than a hydrometer. If you can pick one up at a good price, i would say go for it.
> 
> my recommendation is to buy pillow stuffing in lieu of filter floss. It works just like the filter floss, and it costs 14 tax in. the bag is huge. i have used it since Nov2, and i haven't even put a dent in it!
> 
> ...


Yes thermometer! Almost forgot... Good idea on the filter floss, I have some pillow stuffing at home somewhere too. I shall look into the refractometer. Also will look into the frozen food.



sig said:


> Please leave there someting for me.


I hope there will be something left for me when I get there... won't be at BA NY till 12ish...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Yes thermometer! Almost forgot... Good idea on the filter floss, I have some pillow stuffing at home somewhere too. I shall look into the refractometer. Also will look into the frozen food.
> 
> I hope there will be something left for me when I get there... won't be at BA NY till 12ish...


Do not forgot - it is a week long sale

They told me that they will bringe in more hardware, media if all will be gone. But when livestock gone, no more expected

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sig said:


> Do not forgot - it is a week long sale
> 
> They told me that they will bringe in more hardware, media if all will be gone. But when livestock gone, no more expected


That works out then, wasn't planning on buying any livestock anyways.

Thanks!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 on the refractometer. Occasionally hydrometers are accurate but often they aren't. I find it can vary even within the same brand, and the results of inaccuracy here can be devastating. IMHO an essential and inexpensive piece of equipment...

Also, what does your test kit include? It may not have everything you need...



PACMAN said:


> i spent 60 with tax and shipping from MOPS for a Sybon brand refractometer. word on the street is that they are way more accurate than a hydrometer.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

carmenh said:


> +1 on the refractometer. Occasionally hydrometers are accurate but often they aren't. I find it can vary even within the same brand, and the results of inaccuracy here can be devastating. IMHO an essential and inexpensive piece of equipment...
> 
> Also, what does your test kit include? It may not have everything you need...


Test kit is the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Saltwater Liquid Master Test Kit


----------

